# Is your Spirit animal the same as your Fursona?



## Devout Catalyst (Nov 19, 2012)

As I am still somewhat new to furry, I feel torn by what I consider as my spirit animal VS my Fursona Identity. Does your Fursona match your (if any) Spirit animal? Do you differentiate between the two?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 19, 2012)

I have no 'spirit animal' to speak of.


----------



## S'kraaj (Nov 19, 2012)

If you're talking about a "Spirit Animal" you're talking about Therianism. Only somewhere around 10-30% of furries are therians. Therianism is more the spiritual aspect of anthropomorphism, while Furry is just kind of a fandom. My spirit animal and fursona match up, just because, but I guess if you don't want them to they don't have to match up.


----------



## S'kraaj (Nov 19, 2012)

whoops, it's Therianthropy, not therianism, my bad.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't know what a Spirit Animal is, except a Native American concept of mysticism. My character's race and mine do NOT match up, but I think the same could be said of many otaku Furries.


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 20, 2012)

nope


----------



## GhostWolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Mine 1st started as a spirit animal then turn fursona


----------



## Streetcircus (Nov 20, 2012)

How do you determine what your spirit animal is?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> How do you determine what your spirit animal is?



Getting shitfaced stoned or drunk. While you are tripping your balls off, you'll see what your spirit animal is. 

Or be a introvert and claim that you are X and Y's body and become a special snowflake.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 20, 2012)

S'kraaj said:


> If you're talking about a "Spirit Animal" you're talking about Therianism. Only somewhere around 10-30% of furries are therians. Therianism is more the spiritual aspect of anthropomorphism, while Furry is just kind of a fandom. My spirit animal and fursona match up, just because, but I guess if you don't want them to they don't have to match up.



The furry Therianthropes bring shame to the actual Therianthropes and shit on the idea of Therianthropy's roots in history.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2012)

Gibby said:


> The furry Therianthropes bring shame to the actual Therianthropes and shit on the idea of Therianthropy's roots in history.



You are asking for furries to actually go out and do some research. Furries and otherkin fucked Theriantropy's anus for years now. Unless some Orthodox people stand up for a change, it'll get fucked until it turns into some Otaku shit dedicated to fucking dogs.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2012)

S'kraaj said:


> whoops, it's Therianthropy, not therianism, my bad.


Actually spirit animal is part of shamanism, not therianthropy. Therianthropy is believing you got an animal inside you or that you're an animal trapped inside a human body. Usually this belief also means you could transform into one another. That is, if Spirit animal is roughly about the same thing as power animal, which I think it is.

I don't think I have a power animal, even though I'd like to have one. Or then it's to present itself later through meditation or other signs by itself.



Gibby said:


> The furry Therianthropes bring shame to the actual  Therianthropes and shit on the idea of Therianthropy's roots in  history.


This. So true. Therianthropy is cool as feck, but in the light the furry ones present it, it looks terrible. Inb4:"Hurr Durr Coffee you're a therian" Nope. Lycanthropes are therians. Skinwalkers are a far branch of therianthropy.


----------



## Streetcircus (Nov 20, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Getting shitfaced stoned or drunk. While you are tripping your balls off, you'll see what your spirit animal is.
> 
> Or be a introvert and claim that you are X and Y's body and become a special snowflake.



What if you see a duck? Do you just keep smoking until it turns into a dragon?


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This. So true. Therianthropy is cool as feck, but in the light the furry ones present it, it looks terrible. Inb4:"Hurr Durr Coffee you're a therian" Nope. Lycanthropes are therians. Skinwalkers are a far branch of therianthropy.



Before semantics fly, Therianthropy was more or less defined as another term for "weres" (people having a connection to X animal in a spiritual sense instead of souls) before it was groupled into the Otherkin definition for those who said "Im a yiffy fox trapped in a hyooman bodee". 

Anyone believing that they have a soul of X trapped in Y's body is an Otherkin.



Streetcircus said:


> What if you see a duck? Do you just keep smoking until it turns into a dragon?



The Duck may start singing some Sintatra if you keep smoking.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 20, 2012)

my murrsona is a wuf and my spirit animal is a wuf


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm not a spiritual person, and I don't think spiritual ideas in themselves have much weight, whether or not other people indulge in them for 'superifical' reasons I think the entire idea of inventing a supernatural as an exaplanation for the natural is _very _superifical.

I don't have a fursona either, but that's more laziness and no self identity.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 20, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Getting shitfaced stoned or drunk. While you are tripping your balls off, you'll see what your spirit animal is.
> 
> Or be a introvert and claim that you are X and Y's body and become a special snowflake.


I don't see a lot of Pink Elephant fursonas around


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't see a lot of Pink Elephant fursonas around



You are not smoking enough. 
Did you smoke the whole kilo I gave you?


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 20, 2012)

The fuck?

No

Seriously


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a wolf spirit that guides me and i feel bound to it.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 20, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> The fuck?
> 
> No
> 
> Seriously



"White guilt"


----------



## Devout Catalyst (Nov 20, 2012)

It's just always interesting seeing whats out there ^ ^


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 20, 2012)

if i had a spirit animal itd either be a red deer, or pajaaamas my monitor lizard


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 20, 2012)

Devout Catalyst said:


> As I am still somewhat new to furry, I feel torn by what I consider as my spirit animal VS my Fursona Identity. Does your Fursona match your (if any) Spirit animal? Do you differentiate between the two?



I don't think people objectively have spirit animals. Where do you go to figure this shit out? If you honestly believed in spirit animals, why would use choose something else as your fursona?



Ozriel said:


> "White guilt"



What?



Green_Knight said:


> my murrsona is a wuf and my spirit animal is a wuf



der strog and loyal and awsom and funny and tall and smart and purple jsut liek me!


----------



## Kalmor (Nov 20, 2012)

Um,

No,

Not at all.

Though if I did have one it'd probably be a dragon.


----------



## bkatt500 (Nov 20, 2012)

No.  I am a very non-spiritual person, so I don't have a spirit animal.  Currently I do occassionally use martens or weasels as symbols, but they're less of a 'spirit animal' and just a way to represent myself.  I have three alternate fursonas, and the two I don't use often are a long-tailed weasel and a pine marten.


----------



## S'kraaj (Nov 20, 2012)

Gibby said:


> The furry Therianthropes bring shame to the actual Therianthropes and shit on the idea of Therianthropy's roots in history.



Eh, sometimes. Sometimes you have the ones that bring shame, sometimes you don't. I consciously try not to shit on what what therianthropy originally was, as I'm kind of nitpicky about that stuff, but hey.


----------



## badlands (Nov 20, 2012)

sort of...

although my family's animal (the clan crest is a rampant wolf) had a bearing on my choice of species, my 'sona is not a depiction of a 'spirit guide'. 

Even though i do have a slight spiritual connection to wolves, which from what i understand makes me a Therian (TBH i don't know, am i a Therian or not?)


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm honestly curious as to whether my belief of theriantropy match up to more new or old.

And that is, in past lives, we were animals (or people in special cases), and that you can try to get back to that a bit, for that species is what you have a bond with. 

Essentially, getting in touch with what you once were, at the base.
And getting in touch with your guide, kinda your "guardian angel", just generally furrier


And yes, they are the same. In my belief, Kosdu is actually the name of my guide.


And no, I don't think I am crazy. About this, atleast.


Extra thing that is nonessential is belief in three dieties, (not so following the bible but there) God, one who is kinda mother nature, and Death (helps people pass over). But that's just me, hardly essetial to theriantrophy.


----------



## Conker (Nov 20, 2012)

I think the whole thing is mostly bullocks.

My spirit animal is whiskey.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 20, 2012)

This thread.

Yea, sure I have a spirit animal. My inner spirit animal is an anthropomorphic paperweight.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 20, 2012)

I would be more willing to believe the whole "spirit animal" thing if more people claimed it was a sea sponge or a dung beetle. 

"It's a wolf!" 

Of course it fucking is.


----------



## bkatt500 (Nov 20, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I would be more willing to believe the whole "spirit animal" thing if more people claimed it was a sea sponge or a dung beetle.
> 
> "It's a wolf!"
> 
> Of course it fucking is.



Hell, even just a little more variety in mammals would make it more credible.  You very rarely see a pika or bison or stink badger or African crested rat.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 20, 2012)

bkatt500 said:


> Hell, even just a little more variety in mammals would make it more credible.  You very rarely see a pika or bison or stink badger or African crested rat.




why only warm bloods? SPECIEST >:C


----------



## HipsterCoyote (Nov 21, 2012)

No, unfortunately, and I went through some shit to get this disappointed, too.  I had to go find a piece of holy land, like this real nice, big rocky hill, and then I walked around aaaaaaalllllll daaaaaaaaaay while lashing myself with branches.  Didn't drink nor eat nor sleep for 3 days.  I vaguely remember fileting my finger in order to prove to the sun that I was sincere. Then when I finally could sleep on my nasty-ass ritual cot of cottonwood and hideously tortuous brambles for some down home bloodless, dehydrated, half-starved hallucinogenic maybedreams I hoped and wished for something really cool to come across like a motherfucking eagle or bison or wolf or something so that I could collect bits and pieces of it and convince it to share its _puha _with me.  But since I live on a fucking goat ranch my feverish helltrip ended up with me staring at a goat.  There was nothing else to tell the wise man in the sweat lodge after my vision quest, except for that I probably didn't need his interpretation to find out that my god damn spirit animal was a saggy-ass Spanish boer cross.  Fucking ungulates.


I don't have a spirit animal, but I was raised with some crazy-ass beliefs such as "If it is your turn to die then sometimes one of your loved pets can go in your place" and I don't want to believe it's true, but when the shit goes down with my family members or friends such as sickness or their not being heard from I get all concernicus about their adorable dogs/cats randomly dying, and you certainly don't see me without a derg. D:  It's a stupid brujeria thing I think.  I am fairly certain that the only reason why my grandmother has something upwards of like 20 pets is some strange tactic to ensure she'll never die, ever.


----------



## Calemeyr (Nov 21, 2012)

My spirit animal is the universe.
While tripping on some cheap peyote I bought at a gas station from this guy named Bingo, I saw the universe flash in my eyes, and I felt its true beauty for the first time in my life. I knew, right there and then, that I was a man. I opened my arms and exclaimed, "My God, it's full of stars!" All the mysteries of the cosmos were mine! I then woke up in a ditch, naked, with my wallet missing.


----------



## bkatt500 (Nov 21, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> why only warm bloods? SPECIEST >:C



Because they make warmer scarves and gloves!


----------



## Ricky (Nov 21, 2012)

Devout Catalyst said:


> As I am still somewhat new to furry, I feel torn by what I consider as my spirit animal VS my Fursona Identity. Does your Fursona match your (if any) Spirit animal? Do you differentiate between the two?



They are one in the same for me. I never really had "characters" when I got into the whole furry thing and I don't think people really had fursonas back then anyway. I was into the porn but I always felt a close connection to animals, especially cats, and Native American spirituality (though I'm not Native American).

I wouldn't be torn; if they are the same, they are the same.


----------



## NightWolf20 (Nov 21, 2012)

Not into Therianthropy, and I'm only 1/16 Cherokee, so no spirit animals for me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 21, 2012)

bkatt500 said:


> Hell, even just a little more variety in mammals would make it more credible.  You very rarely see a pika or bison or stink badger or African crested rat.


In a similar fashion, people who claim they led past lives seem disproportionately likely to claim they were very important or influential people. I suppose we normal people are too mediocre to be worth reincarnating as hairdressers or crystal therapists.



Unsilenced said:


> I would be more willing to believe the whole  "spirit animal" thing if more people claimed it was a sea sponge or a  dung beetle.
> 
> "It's a wolf!"
> 
> Of course it fucking is.



Actually an artist I saw on a BBC programme claimed their spirit animal was a type of beetle which spent the majority of its life as a cowering grub curled up beneath the cold ground, then emerged for a brief and equally grim adult existance. 

So it might be reasonable to claim people with spirit animals project themsleves onto their choice of animal, rather than vice versa.


----------



## bkatt500 (Nov 21, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> In a similar fashion, people who claim they led past lives seem disproportionately likely to claim they were very important or influential people. I suppose we normal people are too mediocre to be worth reincarnating as hairdressers or crystal therapists.



I've seen a few who claim to be just vaguely people from a certain time period or just a soldier.  Of course, their 'memories' tend to be highly sylized into how the modern media depicts whatever time period they chose, or generally have a basic understanding of it that doesn't hold up under scrutiny.


----------



## Avelore (Nov 21, 2012)

Going back to the OP; Yes, I do. Avelore is the name of my spirit self. In full, it is Avelore Erieya, but when I met with my spiritual brother I changed it to Avelore Flamewing.

I originally labelled myself as Otherkin when I was about 17 (4 years ago). I went through phases where I couldn't build a stable picture of myself whenever I attempted meditation, resulting in what I thought was my form changing about 3 to 4 times, before I felt most familiar with my current furred dragon form.

Oh, and I thought I'd clarify, I don't do drugs. I hate people who say that all spiritual journeys are drug induced. X._.X


----------



## Conker (Nov 21, 2012)

Avelore said:


> Going back to the OP; Yes, I do. Avelore is the name of my spirit self. In full, it is Avelore Erieya, but when I met with my spiritual brother I changed it to Avelore Flamewing.
> 
> I originally labelled myself as Otherkin when I was about 17 (4 years ago). I went through phases where I couldn't build a stable picture of myself whenever I attempted meditation, resulting in what I thought was my form changing about 3 to 4 times, before I felt most familiar with my current furred dragon form.
> 
> Oh, and I thought I'd clarify, I don't do drugs. I hate people who say that all spiritual journeys are drug induced. X._.X


All legit and believable spiritual journeys are drug induced.


----------



## Avelore (Nov 21, 2012)

Conker said:


> All legit and believable spiritual journeys are drug induced.



I hate you. XD


----------



## Conker (Nov 21, 2012)

Avelore said:


> I hate you. XD


Aw. I find you adorable


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 21, 2012)

Avelore said:


> Going back to the OP; Yes, I do. Avelore is the name of my spirit self. In full, it is Avelore Erieya, but when I met with my spiritual brother I changed it to Avelore Flamewing.
> 
> I originally labelled myself as Otherkin when I was about 17 (4 years ago). I went through phases where I couldn't build a stable picture of myself whenever I attempted meditation, resulting in what I thought was my form changing about 3 to 4 times, before I felt most familiar with my current furred dragon form.
> 
> Oh, and I thought I'd clarify, I don't do drugs. I hate people who say that all spiritual journeys are drug induced. X._.X



If your spirituality wasn't induced by Peyote or LSD, you area phony and a white guiltist. :V


----------



## Saiko (Nov 21, 2012)

I honestly have no clue what my spirit animal would be if I even had one. :/


----------



## Demache (Nov 21, 2012)

Conker said:


> All legit and believable spiritual journeys are drug induced.


What about ridiculous levels of dehydration and sun exposure?


----------



## Conker (Nov 21, 2012)

Demache said:


> What about ridiculous levels of dehydration and sun exposure?


I'll allow it.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 22, 2012)

Deescord iz mah spireet animul can he b mah fursownuh?


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm not really into spiritualism.
If I was, I might have a wolf, or dingo guide.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 22, 2012)

Andy Dingo Wolf said:


> I'm not really into spiritualism.
> If I was, I might have a wolf, or dingo guide.



You generally don't choose these things when they're legit. Otherwise it becomes an imaginary friend.


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 22, 2012)

Ubek said:


> You generally don't choose these things when they're legit. Otherwise it becomes an imaginary friend.




Which begs the question why this thread isn't titled "is your fursona the same as your imaginary friend"?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Nov 22, 2012)

Toshabi said:


> Which begs the question why this thread isn't titled "is your fursona the same as your imaginary friend"?



Because OP thinks they're legit? I don't have a problem with people believing things, so long as they know what they're talking about.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Nov 22, 2012)

My spirit animal is a Buizel. I wholeheartedly believe I was one of these noble Pokemon in my past life.


----------



## GhostWolf (Nov 23, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> How do you determine what your spirit animal is?



My take on the whole spirit animal thing is this, what do you feel more a kind with. I would suggest a trip to the local zoo if your uncertain and check out the various animals. When I encounter a pack of wolves I instantly knew when one of them stared directly at me and we made eye contact. I find it difficult to describe the feeling I felt, other than just saying I knew mine was in deed a wolf.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Nov 23, 2012)

GhostWolf said:


> My take on the whole spirit animal thing is this, what do you feel more a kind with. I would suggest a trip to the local zoo if your uncertain and check out the various animals. When I encounter a pack of wolves I instantly knew when one of them stared directly at me and we made eye contact. I find it difficult to describe the feeling I felt, other than just saying I knew mine was in deed a wolf.


 ^^ "magic"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 23, 2012)

GhostWolf said:


> My take on the whole spirit animal thing is this, what do you feel more a kind with. I would suggest a trip to the local zoo if your uncertain and check out the various animals. When I encounter a pack of wolves I instantly knew when one of them stared directly at me and we made eye contact. I find it difficult to describe the feeling I felt, other than just saying I knew mine was in deed a wolf.


iIrr eye contact is like a challenge of leadership and or courage.
That's why home animals may not like getting looked at in the eyes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2012)

Are Vanishing Cores spirit animals? :I


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 23, 2012)

GhostWolf said:


> My take on the whole spirit animal thing is this, what do you feel more a kind with. I would suggest a trip to the local zoo if your uncertain and check out the various animals. When I encounter a pack of wolves I instantly knew when one of them stared directly at me and we made eye contact. I find it difficult to describe the feeling I felt, other than just saying I knew mine was in deed a wolf.



Liking an animal or your favorite animal =/= your spirit animal.

Spirit animals aren't chosen, and furries fail to comprehend that. Finding a spirit animal is more of a rite of passage or a journey marked with strife and resolve. You can say that a wolf eating your corpse is your sprit animal but it doesn't make it so. Its just some fluftard special snowflake thing.

Also, you do not look other animals in the eyes, especially pack animals. You make think its a spiritual connection thing, but  it's a sign of aggression and dominance. If the animal broke out and attacked you first instead of others, it was very likely due to the fact you challenged it. .


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 23, 2012)

The term 'spirit' is so elusively defined that affixing it to the front of any word allows you to use whatever definition you want.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 23, 2012)

Just looked it up. Sadly, Vanishing Cores are not spirit animals. I...have been saddened.


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 23, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Liking an animal or your favorite animal =/= your spirit animal.
> 
> Spirit animals aren't chosen, and furries fail to comprehend that. Finding a spirit animal is more of a rite of passage or a journey marked with strife and resolve. You can say that a wolf eating your corpse is your sprit animal but it doesn't make it so. Its just some fluftard special snowflake thing.
> 
> Also, you do not look other animals in the eyes, especially pack animals. You make think its a spiritual connection thing, but  it's a sign of aggression and dominance. If the animal broke out and attacked you first instead of others, it was very likely due to the fact you challenged it. .



Even if you are interacting with something the same species as your spirit animal, it is NOT your spirit animal so don't try dumb stuff.

Just like you don't sniff asses in public and pee on fire hydrants.






Anyone else think some folks think Wolves are their spirit animals simply because the bonds humanity has with canines and the general fact that they are very well known?


I mean, according to my beliefs, you could be a chicken or even a goldfish. 
Hell, a friend is a red-winged blackbird.

(Disclaimer: is refers to your spirit animal, you, no matter how you see or what else you are are still human in atleast body. Even if in your beliefs you have accomadated and changed to be more primal, you are still human to a good degree)


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 23, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> Even if you are interacting with something the same species as your spirit animal, it is NOT your spirit animal so don't try dumb stuff.
> 
> Just like you don't sniff asses in public and pee on fire hydrants.
> 
> ...



In Indigenous mythology, Animal Spirits tend to be on the same level as Angels in the bible. They act as guardians more than personas for humanity, and people inherit a certain in the form of an animal totem or medicine from a Medicine man in some tribes to act as their guide and protector. Some also believe that no spirits' form is static and can change over time.

It can be assumed that people choose wolves because of the bond that humans share, and another could also reside from legends and such that either romanticized them or made them vilified.


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 23, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> In Indigenous mythology, Animal Spirits tend to be on the same level as Angels in the bible. They act as guardians more than personas for humanity, and people inherit a certain in the form of an animal totem or medicine from a Medicine man in some tribes to act as their guide and protector. Some also believe that no spirits' form is static and can change over time.
> 
> It can be assumed that people choose wolves because of the bond that humans share, and another could also reside from legends and such that either romanticized them or made them vilified.



Which makes sense, in my beliefs the animal form is that person in that form, yet they also have a guide of the same species. A protector, guardian. Set in form.
Interesting to see how this lines up, to a degree.




Wolves have been well publicized. I mean hell, "lone wolf".


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Nov 24, 2012)

Nah, my spirit animal is a dalek.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 24, 2012)

My Spirit is a Goa'uld.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> My Spirit is a Goa'uld.



Back through the chapa'ai with it!


----------



## Muck (Nov 24, 2012)

EXTERMINATE! EXTERMINATE!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2012)

What if your spirit animal is a portugese man 'o war? 

...that's really several different animal species. A bit like buy one get one free.


----------



## Traven V (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't know, I've heard you can have more than one spirit animal. I've tried searching before but gave up from what I seen though, kinda, I think it might be wolf, fox, and birds from what I was getting or the methods I tried. I don't know if I believe in spirit animals but the idea is cool. So I think it would be cool if they exist.


----------



## BRN (Nov 24, 2012)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> My spirit animal is a Buizel. I wholeheartedly believe I was one of these noble Pokemon in my past life.


Uh, yeah, about that drink I promised...


----------



## Aetius (Nov 24, 2012)

My spirit animal is a magical refrigerator.


----------



## Sar (Nov 25, 2012)

As citras are "created" and not found in nature in real life, absolutely not!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2012)

Never had an interest in wolves until I started dreaming about them at a young age, then I met my "guardian" during unintentional meditation and sleep paralysis. I felt that making a wolf shifter as my 'sona makes it easier for me.


----------



## Conker (Nov 25, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Never had an interest in wolves until I started dreaming about them at a young age, then I met my "guardian" during unintentional meditation and sleep paralysis. I felt that making a wolf shifter as my 'sona makes it easier for me.


I usually see terrible things when in sleep paralysis because that's the nature of being only half awake.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2012)

Conker said:


> I usually see terrible things when in sleep paralysis because that's the nature of being only half awake.


They start out terrible but then a black wolf comforts me and I snap out of it.


----------



## Willow (Nov 25, 2012)

I tried meditating once but fell asleep instead. I can assure you though, my spirit animal is probably not a wolf :u


----------



## Kosdu (Nov 26, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> Never had an interest in wolves until I started dreaming about them at a young age, then I met my "guardian" during unintentional meditation and sleep paralysis. I felt that making a wolf shifter as my 'sona makes it easier for me.





Willow said:


> I tried meditating once but fell asleep instead. I can assure you though, my spirit animal is probably not a wolf :u



Shame, meditation for any non-fucked-up purpose is really healthy. And maybe even healthy with those purposes.
Try sitting up, like in that stereotypical pose. Sure keeps me awake.


I once forgot about my sight & hearing, about the concepts even, I was so deep. Freakin' awesome!


----------



## Avelore (Nov 26, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> Shame, meditation for any non-fucked-up purpose is really healthy. And maybe even healthy with those purposes.
> Try sitting up, like in that stereotypical pose. Sure keeps me awake.
> 
> 
> I once forgot about my sight & hearing, about the concepts even, I was so deep. Freakin' awesome!



Also, you need to be in a well-lit room and must always keep your body upright. Focusing on that keeps you from falling asleep as your brain is always on, then.


----------



## Sar (Nov 26, 2012)

Avelore said:


> Also, you need to be in a well-lit room and must always keep your body upright. Focusing on that keeps you from falling asleep as your brain is always on, then.



Doing it sitting up against a wall is a really good way of doing it. Especially if you tend to slouch.


----------



## CrazyLee (Nov 26, 2012)

GhostWolf said:


> I find it difficult to describe the feeling I felt,



"this is what a deer feels like when he knows he's about to be eaten."




Ozriel said:


> My Spirit is a Goa'uld.



My spirit is Teal'c.

Indeed.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 27, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> My spirit is Teal'c.
> 
> Indeed.



It's hard being me and trapped in the body of an Elf. :c


----------



## Suid (Mar 17, 2015)

My mini-me's species has changed alot, and it's mainly because I'm on the search for the one that correlates with me. I have a feeling it's a Boar now, but ask tween me and he'd say deer or bat.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 18, 2015)

Holy jeebus


----------

